# A horrible sight at Woodies Lucan



## Romulan (19 Mar 2010)

Easter Eggs
.
.
.
Jedward

I need to lie down.


----------



## Sully1 (19 Mar 2010)

I am embarrassed to admit this but thank you for the heads up.
My 4 year old is obsessed and believes she is going to marry one of them - God help me when shes a teenager!!!
If you see someone lurking and grabbing an easter egg in Woodies today - it will be me


----------



## Romulan (19 Mar 2010)

I just got back up but I think I need to lie down again.

And all I wanted was some paint.
Life is cruel.


----------



## Chocks away (19 Mar 2010)

Romulan said:


> ...........
> 
> And all I wanted was some paint.
> ...........


And a cordless hedge trimmer. The plan - quietly creep up behind the bouffanted duo, take a deep breath and swiiiiiish. Result - USA army style crew cut and two hairy muppety thingies moving quickly across the floor. But, if you slipped just before the swiiiiiish ........ and hit the targets about 12" lower .......... rugby fans in years to come may sing your praises


----------



## shopgirl (19 Mar 2010)

On a positive note quite a few people were employed, temporarily, to get the Jedward easter eggs on the shelves in time for easter, so they are contributing to the economy...  Not a fan but find their attitude & their impact on kids very cheerful.


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Mar 2010)

Sure aren't they supposed to be getting €150,000 to appear in panto and won't they be worth every penny of it   Something to look forward to ...... not.


----------



## Staples (20 Mar 2010)

I know someone who was involved in getting them for promotional work and she was very impressed by their attitude and appreciation to fans.  They stayed much longer than contracted for and made a big effort to meet anyone who wanted.  Genuinely nice lads apparently.

Granted, they're no Crystal Swing musically but you can't have everything.


----------



## mathepac (20 Mar 2010)

Staples said:


> ,,, Granted, they're no Crystal Swing musically but you can't have everything.


Dear Sweet God, this thread gets worse and worse! All we need now is that Scotch singer Stephen Doyle or whatever her name is for true awfulness.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (20 Mar 2010)

mathepac said:


> Dear Sweet God, this thread gets worse and worse! All we need now is that Scotch singer Stephen Doyle or whatever her name is for true awfulness.


GOTCHA! You really are Claire Byrnes. Gobby sidekick of that reformed politician, erstwhile numbers maestro and reincarnation of Ras Prince Monolulu - Ivan Yates.


----------

